# stingrays on display



## schwinnray (Jun 4, 2018)

spotted these in NYC last week


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jun 4, 2018)

Cool displays  !


----------



## mcmfw2 (Jun 5, 2018)

A member here owns all of those ...


----------

